# earthquake pa 4020c owners?



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

i purchased one of these and i don't like the sound at all.highs are harsh and mids are honky.
i owned a pa 2075 back in the day an from what i remember it was a great amp.
is it that the smaller brother is not that good?
maybe it needs a recaping because of age?
anybody can tell me his opinion about this amp?


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

I remember that being a solid amp back then as well. Had a couple friends that ran Earthquake. Weren't they a regulated amp that locked down on large transients though(not that it matters all that much for mids/highs if sized properly)?


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

no they weren't regulated but they are highly respected


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok. For some reason I remember them sounding very similar to my old PPI Art series when I loaned them to a friend who settled on the Earthquakes. That's where I figured they were a regulated amp like the PPI's, just underrated.

As far as your issue with the harshness, I'd have it checked out as none of the ones I've ever heard sounded harsh. Your guess about caps could be valid.


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

i tried some measurements with an rta and the amp is messed amp.
1khz is 5db higher than 20khz.
i will recap it because i guess it's one step before failure.


----------

